# Paper driving licence, what are my options?



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Paper driving licence and a few things that slipped my mind!

Apologies if this has been asked before, not seeing the exact answers I would like to see.

I have a UK paper licence that was reissued all the way back in 1998 after having three points taken off it.
I have a full green and pink paper licence. Pink section top left corner front, pink bit top right on the rear if that's in any way important.

I had planned on a much quicker move to Spain but now looking to buy and not rent as that didn't go to plan. (estate agent hell!)

I really need to rent a car so I can get around to viewings but I'm worried about a few things. I moved 7 months ago BTW! ooops..
Am I going to get a fine for not informing DVLA of change of address in the UK?
I didn't want to inform licence was lost/misplaced, but recently recovered it from my storage locker after sold my place. Not sure excuse would get far with DVLA though!
Not that I really wanted to drive around in Spain just yet, but it's hampering me finding a property for sure.


Could I in theory use my current paper licence in Spain & other EU countries as long as I carry my passport and proof of current address with me while driving.?
 I assume no, as the address is now wrong and it wouldn't match my current address.

On a side note, someone recently told me they use their paper licence several times a year, they never need a code from DVLA to rent a car in Spain!


Or could I use it referencing the post/link below, or does this only apply if you still have a UK address or was your last UK address?
_"As a resident, one has two years to change it."_
https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...18-documents-required-car-3.html#post14557310


Will I need a medical?
 I have duel nationality, will an EU passport help me in applying for a Spanish licence in future or make it easier to swap it for a Spanish licence?

If Brexit goes ahead will having dual nationality help with this or not?
(I can't see why it should) 

BTW:
The reason I didn't change paper driving licence before now is, I didn't need to, lived at same address for many years and it's clean.

The paper version lasts until 70


I believe DVLA steal some of the categories away from you when you exchange your paper driver licence for a plastic one, don't know what ones though? Is there a way to avoid this happening? (I haven't found that info on DVLA as yet) I passed my motorcycle test many years ago so don't want to lose that etc.
 Being the forgetful type I've also forgot to update my cars logbook after I moved, (found that with my licence), and I possibly have to update the address that the direct debit is linked to that pays my car tax! 

So now I'm stressing over a possible fine, and not being able to rent a car on my next visit to the sunny side!

Thanx in advance for any advice


----------



## bikerboy123 (Sep 30, 2018)

re your motorbike licence, take photocopies of your paper licence as proof that you have that entitlement, my friend back in Britain had to re-take his bike test last week when DVLA took his off by mistake


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Muddy said:


> Could I in theory use my current paper licence in Spain & other EU countries as long as I carry my passport and proof of current address with me while driving.?
> I assume no, as the address is now wrong and it wouldn't match my current address.
> 
> On a side note, someone recently told me they use their paper licence several times a year, they never need a code from DVLA to rent a car in Spain!
> ...


I can answer some of these.

You might have issues with the paper licence not matching address, but you can still use it as long as the details have not changed (so for you the answer is NO)

As to providing the code, I hire from Alicante 4 times a year and so far also have rented from 2 other Spanish locations, Canada, Italy and have never been asked for the code. (but I always take one with me)

If you are under 70 and in the Uk then you don't need a medical, you can also use the photo in your passport if you renewed it recently (having a government gateway account makes this easy)

And you don't loose any categories that you hold FULL licences for, but depending on age you may loose some of the others if you renew your licence in Spain. I changed from paper to plastic when we last moved in the UK and none of mine disappeared and I have lots.

The DDR comes out of your bank direct these days they don't care where the car is registered. Just means that should you get a speeding ticket it will go to the wrong address
s. (and thats another world of hurt)


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

bikerboy123 said:


> re your motorbike licence, take photocopies of your paper licence as proof that you have that entitlement, my friend back in Britain had to re-take his bike test last week when DVLA took his off by mistake


 Thanx bikerboy123
That's insane, surly they must have had a record of his licence when they sent it back once he passed his test. DVLA if doing their backups should have an archive backup so they should be able to go back at several points in time at a minimum!

I've taken a scan of my licence now, so at least I have a copy (sort of)


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Barriej said:


> I can answer some of these.
> 
> You might have issues with the paper licence not matching address, but you can still use it as long as the details have not changed (so for you the answer is NO)
> 
> ...


 Thanx Barriej

I think I was grabbing at straws with it now having the wrong address. 

Medical;


I didn't make that clear. I was referring to a medical in Spain to swap my UK licence out for a Spanish one?


Well my UK passport is about 3 and a bit years old, do DVLA have access and use the passport photo from government records?
 My EU passport is only just over a year old so maybe I can use that photo!

Someone told me very clearly they would lose 7.5 tone lorry category with trailer! I have that on mine, so will need to dig a bit more on this. I guess who told me is wrong.

Annoying to lose anything off a licence I've had for so long.

Says something on DVLA about updating logbook!

I have a year redirection on my old address so I'm reasonably covered on any speeding tickets, but I'm not driving at all right now anyway, first time since I past my test!


----------



## Phil Squares (Jan 13, 2017)

Yes, you will have to take a physical when you transfer your DL.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Phil Squares said:


> Yes, you will have to take a physical when you transfer your DL.


There are 2 ways to exchange your licence. But you are right about the medical.

If you already have a driving licence from any other EU country you can just swap it without the medical but it will only be valid for the same period as the existing one.
IE. My British licence 'runs' out in 2027 so, if I go down the easy no medical route my spanish licence will run out on the same date the British one would have.

If I take the medical I would get a new shiny 10 year licence.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Barriej said:


> There are 2 ways to exchange your licence. But you are right about the medical.
> 
> If you already have a driving licence from any other EU country you can just swap it without the medical but it will only be valid for the same period as the existing one.
> IE. My British licence 'runs' out in 2027 so, if I go down the easy no medical route my Spanish licence will run out on the same date the British one would have.
> ...


 Sorry to be a bit dense on this, just want to be sure I do this process in the best way possible from this point going forward.

Medical; Are you referring to a medical in Spain to swap out my UK licence? I assume so, but only if it gains me years on the licence, otherwise no medical option is better as in my case?

Could this be paper licence or plastic licence. I'm assuming I can't swap out my paper licence in Spain as the address is wrong on it now as I've sold that property it's linked to.
I'm well under 70 BTW, so going on what you say when referring to swapping it out in Spain I wouldn't gain by having a medical.
So it's probably sensible for you to do this now and gain a couple of years on your licence renewal date!

So going forward;
I need to send off my paper licence in UK and get a nice new shiny plastic one with my ugly mug-shot on it and it will of course have the same expiry date as my current UK paper licence.

Then when in Spain;
Swap out my new plastic UK licence for a nice new shiny plastic Spanish one which will match my (not yet swapped out) UK licence and expiry date?

Sorry, but this thread may turn into an idiots guide to swapping out ones licence 



Barriej said:


> I can answer some of these.
> 
> And you don't loose any categories that you hold FULL licences for, but depending on age you may loose some of the others if you renew your licence in Spain. I changed from paper to plastic when we last moved in the UK and none of mine disappeared and I have lots.


This really is a two part question at least.

I've got the following categories;
A, B1, B, C1, D1, BE, C1E, D1E and under provisional I have GH.

If I'm reading this right once I send my paper licence off in the UK for a plastic one I would lose many of the categories under the following section and have to renew every 5 years if I was staying in the UK"
*"Lorry, bus and minibus licence holders"*

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/changes-to-the-driving-licence-and-categories

But would I lose these in Spain anyway?
Would I get these categories back if I ever return to the UK?

I'm not currently working, so losing anything on my driving licence that might give me an edge on working in future is a genuine concern for me in UK or Spain. And apart from that it's blooding annoying.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Muddy said:


> Sorry to be a bit dense on this, just want to be sure I do this process in the best way possible from this point going forward.
> 
> Medical; Are you referring to a medical in Spain to swap out my UK licence? I assume so, but only if it gains me years on the licence, otherwise no medical option is better as in my case?
> 
> ...


Let's be clear on one point at least - those Brits who moved to Spain and continued
using their British Photocard or even Paper driving license could quite legally continue
using their British license for their first 2 years of residency in Spain.

Within which as we all know, it must be exchanged for a Spanish license, no doubt
towards the end of the 2 year grace period if not before.

The fact that the British address on their license will naturally not conform with their
new permanent address in Spain is irrelevant and in no way impinges on the
British driving license holders right to drive their car in Spain or when visiting the
UK.

In the UK of course if the Britsh driving licence holder moved from one UK address to
a new UK address then DVLA must be informed and a new British driving license
is sent out to the license holders new UK address and their new DVLA license will
indeed have their new UK address on the card.
The penalty for not doing so is a fine.

But the fact that the British driving license holder has moved to Spain and therefore
has a new permanent address outside the UK means that he or she
can forgo the requirement of having his new address imprinted on a new Driving
License issued by the DVLA.
The OP can check with the DVLA if you don't believe me but they will only tell
you the same as what I've written above.

FYI - The address on my British driving license was wrong during the first two
years I was living in Spain and before exchanging it for a Spanish driving license
but that in no way barred it from being a legitimate British driving license to
exchange for a new Spanish driving license.
As for the merits of having a Spanish medical before exchanging it - be aware that
having had the medical for it - your brand new Spanish driving license will be valid
for 10 years ( assuming you don't reach 70 during that period ) at exchange and 
therefore will last longer than exchanging it without a medical whereby DGT will only
give you a new Spanish driving license valid upto the year the British Driving licence
expires.

Of course the above is IMHO and not withstanding any rule changes that will follow
the UK leaving the EU, etc - if it happens ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Williams2 said:


> Let's be clear on one point at least - those Brits who moved to Spain and continued
> using their British Photocard or even Paper driving license could quite legally continue
> using their British license for their first 2 years of residency in Spain.


Let's be really clear with the facts.

You do NOT have to exchange your UK d/l for a Spanish one unless:

(1) The expiry date is more than 15 years or doesn't have one
(2) Categories C and D are more than 5 years

If your licence is in category (1) or (2) above, then it must be replaced within 2 years


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Let's be really clear with the facts.
> 
> You do NOT have to exchange your UK d/l for a Spanish one unless:
> 
> ...


Although in actual fact most British residents in Spain would be exchanging their
British Driving licenses before the rules change ( post Brexit - if it happens ? ) while
they still have the no quibble right to exchange as EU citizens.
Or face the possibility of having to do the Spanish driving test in future.

For the likes of the ordinary 'Joe Public' driver ( cat 1 or 2 of your chart ) it's two years in Spain
as many others have pointed out in the past. Other EU countries it can be different like in
France maybe.

I've even come across several British Expats who have little or no intention of staying
in Spain but are keen to exchange due to the 3 year validity ( no doubt on the same
cat 1's and 2's on your chart ) on their Spanish driving license in the UK, following permanent
residency there. Particularly as it might stand them in good stead, if they eventually retire to
Spain ( even though they would have exchanged back to UK licenses before then )
by saying to DGT - I used to have a Spanish driving license in the past and here's my
docs & licence photocopies to prove it; therefore they could be favourites for having 
an exchange rather than having to take a driving test to get it, despite them not 
being EU citizens anymore in the future.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> Let's be clear on one point at least - those Brits who moved to Spain and continued
> using their British Photocard or even Paper driving license could quite legally continue
> using their British license for their first 2 years of residency in Spain.
> 
> ...


Just found this site, but again I may be confusing myself with perhaps not exactly relevant or corect info. It seems to state you have to be in Spain at least 2 years before exchange or renew. So this possibly is what you say but you have to kick the process off right at the end of that two year period.
https://www.expatica.com/es/living/transportation/eu-regulations-drivers-license-473563/
"You do not have to renew your EU/EEA licence in Spain just because you have Spanish residency – you have to be a resident for at least two years. Once you are under obligation to obtain a Spanish licence, you can opt to either exchange or renew your licence."



> The fact that the British address on their license will naturally not conform with their
> new permanent address in Spain is irrelevant and in no way impinges on the
> British driving license holders right to drive their car in Spain or when visiting the
> UK.
> ...


I might be trying play with fire on this issue.
Strictly speaking I haven't moved to a permanent address. I've used a family members address for my redirection of post and I've been renting a room in various houses. I get no post where I stay, no utility bills at all. The things I have done is change my address with my car insurance company, then give them the other address where my car is stored, they understand my situation as I explained it to them, the tax office also has my postal address, so I'm in limbo and it's not great, but have I moved as far as the DVLA would judge it?
I'm not trying to do anything dodgy here, I would just like to if I can save on some time and keep my paper licence with my old house address on it and use in Spain to hire a car and do viewing trips and avoid the agro and delay in getting my licence back here in UK and get on with finding a home, but not if it's breaking the law.



> But the fact that the British driving license holder has moved to Spain and therefore
> has a new permanent address outside the UK means that he or she
> can forgo the requirement of having his new address imprinted on a new Driving
> License issued by the DVLA.
> ...


So in the end from what you say it seems pretty clear, not moved yet means change my licence now, or perhaps at a stretch move to Spain now and maybe keep my paper licence.
Unlikely to move that quickly though unfortunately.

Many thanx for the detailed reply.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Let's be really clear with the facts.
> 
> You do NOT have to exchange your UK d/l for a Spanish one unless:
> 
> ...


 Well my C and D categories on my current paper driving licence are well above 5 years remaining but less than 15 years to expiry for all categories.

Thanx for the reply.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Muddy said:


> Well my C and D categories on my current paper driving licence are well above 5 years remaining but less than 15 years to expiry for all categories.
> 
> Thanx for the reply.


Then you need to exchange it quickly for a number of reasons ( 1 - because it's paper and 2 - because of the duration of cats C and D)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

All info here:
Driving in Spain, from link given in FAQ's on this forum
https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-spain#driving-in-spain
Community driving licence, also from FAQ's link
https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tr...rmisos-comunitarios-con-exencion-tasas_EN.pdf


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

If you live in spain but use a U.K. DL be aware you cannot renew or if you lose it, replace if you are not living in U.K. A U.K. address is not sufficient for that 

Also to drive on spain you must have your DL in your possession so again if you lose you cannot drive until you have another DL

And finally. I prefer to have a spanish DL. If I am stopped by police they know what it is and do not spend time checking it out, during which they may find a problem. Spanish car, DL and insurance, I am just one of the crowd


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> All info here:
> Driving in Spain, from link given in FAQ's on this forum
> https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-spain#driving-in-spain
> Community driving licence, also from FAQ's link
> https://sede.dgt.gob.es/Galerias/tr...rmisos-comunitarios-con-exencion-tasas_EN.pdf





> All info here:


 ummmm, well no not really.
With all due respect everyone situation is a little different, if FAQ's answered all questions there would be no need for forums 
I have someone here in the UK in the car trade telling me I'll lose categories, others say I wont, so I'll send it off once I've done a bit more checking thanx.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Juan C said:


> If you live in spain but use a U.K. DL be aware you cannot renew or if you lose it, replace if you are not living in U.K. A U.K. address is not sufficient for that
> 
> Also to drive on spain you must have your DL in your possession so again if you lose you cannot drive until you have another DL
> 
> And finally. I prefer to have a spanish DL. If I am stopped by police they know what it is and do not spend time checking it out, during which they may find a problem. Spanish car, DL and insurance, I am just one of the crowd


 Thanx I read some of that on the DVLA, but I'm still in UK, so not quite there yet.
You last point is very sensible, "one of the crowd" is the better way to go, but with my old car I'll probably stick out anyways :car:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Muddy said:


> Thanx I read some of that on the DVLA, but I'm still in UK, so not quite there yet.
> You last point is very sensible, "one of the crowd" is the better way to go, but with my old car I'll probably stick out anyways :car:


Yes, you MAY lose some categories or you may have to take extra medicals to keep some of them. However, you really don't have a choice, if you move to Spain and Brexit happens, you will then have to retake your test in Spanish (after the 'hand over' period anyway)


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

snikpoh said:


> Muddy said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, you MAY lose some categories or you may have to take extra medicals to keep some of them. However, you really don't have a choice, if you move to Spain and Brexit happens, you will then have to retake your test in Spanish (after the 'hand over' period anyway)
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Muddy said:


> ummmm, well no not really.
> With all due respect everyone situation is a little different, if FAQ's answered all questions there would be no need for forums
> I have someone here in the UK in the car trade telling me I'll lose categories, others say I wont, so I'll send it off once I've done a bit more checking thanx.


 OK.
I understand that everyone's situation is different, but really if you want "the answer" the only way to get that is by contacting the authorities and the links that are given in the FAQ's are from them.
Forums are good for people's opinions, to gather impressions and ideas, and also if in cases where paperwork is needed, to make contact with people who have been through the same situation who can point you in the right direction, but you can't rely on forums for definitive answers.
IMO of course


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Yes, you MAY lose some categories or you may have to take extra medicals to keep some of them. However, you really don't have a choice, if you move to Spain and Brexit happens, you will then have to retake your test in Spanish (after the 'hand over' period anyway)


Hi snikpoh

Well I hope Spain doesn't (ask) expats to do a test in Spanish at least if they've been living there a while.
I did mention earlier in the thread that I have dual nationality, I hold GBR and IRL passports.
I'm not sure having an EU passport would help with this situation, what do you think?
Would Spain take away my right to drive just based on where I past my test?
In the end I suppose it will be just rules and red tape. If in theory I past an Irish driving test or even swapped my UK licence for an Irish one then welcome back into the fold? Funny world we live in.


https://www.expatforum.com/expats/s...ing-licence-what-my-options.html#post14874060



Muddy said:


> I have duel nationality, will an EU passport help me in applying for a Spanish licence in future or make it easier to swap it for a Spanish licence?
> 
> If Brexit goes ahead will having dual nationality help with this or not?
> (I can't see why it should)


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

As you have Irish nationality no matter what happens with Brexit you will remain the same. 

With regards to DL if you have an Irish one you will be ok. 

Of course to change a DL you must have it before you first move to spain. That applies to all licences 

Of course it could be that DWP S1 medical cover might change. However spain have said that everyone who lives in spain has a right to free medical care if they do not have that from anther source.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Hi snikpoh
> 
> Well I hope Spain doesn't (ask) expats to do a test in Spanish at least if they've been living there a while.
> I did mention earlier in the thread that I have dual nationality, I hold GBR and IRL passports.
> ...


You could swap an Irish EU licence for a Spanish one - but you'd have to live in Ireland to be able to take a test there - or to just swap for an Irish one. 

I think it's safe to say that Spain - and the other EU countries - WILL at some stage insist on Brits taking a full driving test assuming Brexit happens. There's no reason on earth for them to be treated any differently than any other 3rd country citizen.

Arguably, anyone who had lived here a while would have had ample opportunity to exchange the licence while they still could - or to learn enough Spanish to be able to take the test if they left it too late.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

Juan C said:


> As you have Irish nationality no matter what happens with Brexit you will remain the same.
> 
> With regards to DL if you have an Irish one you will be ok.
> 
> ...


 Thanx Juan C

I'll remain the same, but no as far as my British driving licence goes 
No Irish licence as I only spent a small time there as a child.
I'm a bit away from retiring so it will be private med cover for me for the moment.


----------



## Muddy (Jan 14, 2010)

xabiaxica said:


> You could swap an Irish EU licence for a Spanish one - but you'd have to live in Ireland to be able to take a test there - or to just swap for an Irish one.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that Spain - and the other EU countries - WILL at some stage insist on Brits taking a full driving test assuming Brexit happens. There's no reason on earth for them to be treated any differently than any other 3rd country citizen.
> 
> Arguably, anyone who had lived here a while would have had ample opportunity to exchange the licence while they still could - or to learn enough Spanish to be able to take the test if they left it too late.


 Thanx you xabiaxica

I feel a trip back across the pond coming on lol
I thought Spain might act differently as if for no other reason the pure number of Brits and the cash they bring in. I do remember reading Spain wouldn't require Brits to require visa's, but that's a whole different business and money stream, but now that's EU wide, if it doesn't change for any reason.

Moral of the story then is, get a move on I must!
With May on the way out and likely a Brexiteer on the way in, time could be very short


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Muddy said:


> Thanx you xabiaxica
> 
> I feel a trip back across the pond coming on lol
> *I thought Spain might act differently as if for no other reason the pure number of Brits and the cash they bring in*. I do remember reading Spain wouldn't require Brits to require visa's, but that's a whole different business and money stream, but now that's EU wide, if it doesn't change for any reason.
> ...


Under 2% of the population of Spain is made up of Brits. 

Around about the same percentage of properties in Spain are owned by Brits.

While it's true that some towns would miss us - those with a high % of British residents - if we all left, the lack of our money would hardly be noticed by the country as a whole.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Muddy, at present no one knows what will happen if or when we have Brexit 

A British consul confirmed that at a presentation I attended recently. 

Everything which has been ‘promised’ relies on what if anything is agreed If U.K. were to drop out without an agreement they would be in the same position as countries outside the EU are now

When I changed my uk licence many years ago all the groups I had from mopeds to the biggest motorcycles, ‘cars’ both manual and automatics up to I think 7 ton with trailers were retained. I allowed the larger vehicles’ licence to lapse after a couple of years as that required repeat medicals more often than cars generally. I did not think I would need a licence for that group again and so far I have not.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Juan C said:


> Muddy, at present no one knows what will happen if or when we have Brexit
> 
> A British consul confirmed that at a presentation I attended recently.
> 
> Everything which has been ‘promised’ relies on what if anything is agreed If U.K. were to drop out without an agreement they would be in the same position as countries outside the EU are now


All that has been 'agreed' so far, is that there would be a period of time during which Brits in Spain would have a bit of breathing space as far as things like driving licences are concerned. That from the Spanish govt.

Eventually, Brits WILL be 3rd country citizens & treated as such.

If Brexit happens. After today's news I reckon a no-deal exit is becoming more likely.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

xabiaxica said:


> *Under 0.02% of the population of Spain is made up of Brits.
> *
> Around about the same percentage of properties in Spain are owned by Brits.


I must question as to where you got this figure from? As Spain has a population of approximately 46.5 million as of 2019 and your quoted "under 0.02%" would equate to only 9,300 Britons living in Spain, that surely is not correct? I thought it was in excess of 300k. Am I missing something?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Love Karma said:


> I must question as to where you got this figure from? As Spain has a population of approximately 46.5 million as of 2019 and your quoted "under 0.02%" would equate to only 9,300 Britons living in Spain, that surely is not correct? I thought it was in excess of 300k. Am I missing something?


oops - too many zeros! Forgot to x by 100 again!


Just under 2% - & the same for property ownership.

The estimation is that there are about 800,000 Brits living in Spain.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Regardless of how many brits live here etc. If spain, instead of showing concern as to
what might happen to them, they could if they wanted to make all sorts of concessions, which again if they really cared need not even be bilateral But saying they care and and actually doing something are far apart


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Juan C said:


> Regardless of how many brits live here etc. If spain, instead of showing concern as to
> what might happen to them, they could if they wanted to make all sorts of concessions, which again if they really cared need not even be bilateral But saying they care and and actually doing something are far apart


When compared to what is happening to Brits in other EU countries, & EU citizens in the UK, I think Spain is being pretty generous so far.


----------



## Love Karma (Oct 10, 2018)

xabiaxica said:


> oops - too many zeros! Forgot to x by 100 again!
> 
> 
> Just under 2% - & the same for property ownership.
> ...


Wow never thought there was that many of us here. Does seem high


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

xabiaxica said:


> [
> When compared to what is happening to Brits in other EU countries, & EU citizens in the UK, I think Spain is being pretty generous so far.


But spain have not actually done anything. Just some talk which is qualified by whether or not there is an agreement.

For a couple of weeks before the March Brexit date, the Extranjeras cancelled appointments which had been made and prevented any others being made for after the due date until they knew there would be a further extension 

Not a generous move in my book


----------

